# Nib out too far...help!



## yorkie (Apr 4, 2012)

So, I'm working on a graduate style pen and got the nib extended just shy of how far out I like it, then I press it a little more and now it's out too far!  Argh!!

Anyone know how I can push the nib/twist mechanism back in just a fraction?  about 1/16 inch.

Thanks a lot.


----------



## MarkD (Apr 4, 2012)

Hopefully you have a set of transfer punches. Find one that fits inside the transmission, hold the barrel in one hand and hit the punch with a hammer to remove the nib. Now find the largest punch that fits in the nib end of the tube and use it to press the transmission back out.


----------



## Justturnin (Apr 4, 2012)

for something like that a Pipe Clamp or some other clamp with a Screw clamp would do nice.  A Screw will give you more control as opposed to a vice that uses leverage that gives all of a sudden.


----------



## yorkie (Apr 4, 2012)

Thanks.  I wasn't sure if the transmission would go back up or if it was just a one-way and you would destroy it by trying to force it in the wrong direction.





MarkD said:


> Hopefully you have a set of transfer punches. Find one that fits inside the transmission, hold the barrel in one hand and hit the punch with a hammer to remove the nib. Now find the largest punch that fits in the nib end of the tube and use it to press the transmission back out.


----------



## MarkD (Apr 4, 2012)

yorkie said:


> Thanks.  I wasn't sure if the transmission would go back up or if it was just a one-way and you would destroy it by trying to force it in the wrong direction.



The transmission is pressed in so it can usually be pressed back out without a problem. Especially if you don't need to move it much.

Good Luck!


----------



## MarkD (Apr 4, 2012)

BTW...here is a link to a thread which talks about buying ( or making ) a simple jig for setting slimline transmissions to the correct depth ( or very close to it ).
http://www.penturners.org/forum/f30/lenght-slimline-transmission-installation-jig-95213/


----------



## thewishman (Apr 4, 2012)

There is also a low-tech method - don't screw the refill in all the way.


----------



## yorkie (Apr 4, 2012)

Now that's a bloody good idea!




thewishman said:


> There is also a low-tech method - don't screw the refill in all the way.


----------



## ed4copies (Apr 4, 2012)

yorkie said:


> Now that's a bloody good idea!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That "wishman" is more than just another pretty face!!!   (thankfully:biggrin::biggrin::biggrin


----------



## thewishman (Apr 5, 2012)

I use it as a selling point. "You can adjust how far the nib extends by screwing the refill in or out."

It always gets a good response from customers.


----------

